# AWESOME Banana Bread Recipe...



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Mrs. CD has truly perfected her Banana Bread recipe. It is a mixture of many recipes and simply the best I have ever had.

We generally buy a LOT of bananas and do not always make it through them. I suspect many cruisers have exactly the same issue as they are cheap and readily available. This recipe is a great way to use those bananas, have a desert and snack at hand, and even a supplement for breakfast!! What's more, we cook it all from the boat so not too many complicated ingredients. We have had cruisers stopping by for the bread!!

Want the recipe? You got it. However, in order to receive this fine recipe, you must state:

CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR!

Just quote that here in this thread and I will send you a PM with the recipe. Easy as pie... or banana bread. You won't regret it. Plus, you will get the ire of my fellow moderators. A double positive!!!

Brian


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

.. or, if you REALLY want the best banana bread recipe just get to "Best of Bridge" series of recipe books... then you can get that without stroking CD's ego.....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Faster said:


> .. or, if you REALLY want the best banana bread recipe just get to "Best of Bridge" series of recipe books... then you can get that without stroking CD's ego.....


Ha!!! This is unpublished goodness my friend. I will give it to you too... just press quote and say it... it's ok, everyone knows it anyways!!

Brian

PS I am concerned about one of our chef members getting the recipe, passing it off as their own, making millions on it... (snicker)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Ha!!! This is unpublished goodness my friend. I will give it to you too... just press quote and say it... it's ok, everyone knows it anyways!!
> 
> Brian
> 
> PS I am concerned about one of our chef members getting the recipe, passing it off as their own, making millions on it... (snicker)


Yeah that will be the day...........:laugher


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Difference would be I would just share it with all....my greatness would shine through as soon as they duplicated the recipe and ate the banana bread

The greatest sign of admiration is duplication

No need for a hail Caesar here.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Most good chefs don't bake well as we refuse to measure ( which is critical in baking), so we copy others recipes. Here is my Nanas Banana, pecan, Bluberry, Chocolate Bread or Muffin recipe.

*Dave's Nana's Homemade Pecan-Blueberry- Chocolate Banana Bread/ Muffins*

2 Eggs
2 cups mashed ripe bananas
4 oz. blueberries
4 oz. chocolate chips
2 cups Flour
½ cup Vegetable Oil
1 cup Brown Sugar
1 teaspoon Baking Soda
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoons Salt
2 oz. heavy cream or milk
½ teaspoons Vanilla
3 ox crushed pecans

Beat together all wet ingredients.

Add sugar and incorporate until dissolved

Mix dry ingredients and then add to mixture till homogenized

Add nuts, blueberries and chocolate at the end

Place in sprayed loaf pan or muffin tin and put in preheated 350 degree oven approximately I hour . until a knife inserted comes out clean.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Uh oh Chef, it sounds like you've thrown down the gauntlet. Well Brian? Unless the recipe publishes, we can't know whether the claim that the banana bread is true. Heck, for all we know, it could be about as true as the claim that "CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR!"

There, I met your requirement.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Not to let any thread stay on point, if you have left over bananas, you should grill them in their skins. Slice lengthwise and top with either whipped cream, chocolate, cinnamon, brandy or whatever you like or just eat them as is. Bread is for old ladies playing bridge. 

If you really like banana bread, this is your ticket. I've been known to order a beer for dessert before, but this is the first legit dessert beer. I thought it would be disgusting, but its very good. At least one is.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Not to let any thread stay on point, if you have left over bananas, you should grill them in their skins. Slice lengthwise and top with either whipped cream, chocolate, cinnamon, brandy or whatever you like or just eat them as is. Bread is for old ladies playing bridge.


I prefer my grilled bananas to be a little on the green side instead of overripe bananas the consistency of food in an retirement community. In your application I would get plantains as they have a little structure to them and don't have the consistency of baby food.

I one restaurant I used to have we would take the recipe make the bread... cut into 4 inch diameter 1 inch thick circles, soak it a little in brandy and then grill. we would make ice cream sandwiches with the banana bread as the cookie with homemade coconut ice cream.

In another use we would make a tiramisu like cake with the banana bread cut and soaked in dark Meyers rum substituting for the ladyfingers with espresso and mascarpone cheese as the filling.

See Minnie the bread here is just a precursor building block for the next item and can be eaten by real grownups in its reconditioned application not just to be served to old ladies playing bridge or mahjong.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Not to let any thread stay on point, if you have left over bananas, you should grill them in their skins. Slice lengthwise and top with either whipped cream, chocolate, cinnamon, brandy or whatever you like or just eat them as is. Bread is for old ladies playing bridge.
> 
> If you really like banana bread, this is your ticket. I've been known to order a beer for dessert before, but this is the first legit dessert beer. I thought it would be disgusting, but its very good. At least one is.


Ill bet that's good. My Nana also had a recipe she imparted to me for dark banana beer date nut bread that makes that stuff out of the can look lame.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm getting hungry. I changed my mind and now want to make a rum tiramisu out of CD's bread. 

I just refuse to comply, unless he acknowledges me as the best looking and smartest male poster first.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

OK what is the harm. In a multiverse anything is possible.

"CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR!"


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmmm.

Having met Jeff H a few times its hard to imagine a smarter male moderator than he is.

Dave:clobber


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

This is a quandary...I like BANANA bread....I am heading out to the Pacific islands....bread will be made.....Bananas will be in abundance....I have shared words with CD for many years.................I just can not lower myself to place untruths here....this place is sacred and only truisms should bespoke.....I just hope DAVIDPM will pass on the recipe, with no further fantasies being penned.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Considering the number of times our/my own efforts at Banana Bread have emerged as something more akin to a kellet (and my wife's admonishment that I use it that way and NOT try again!) let me say...

"CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR!"

Recipe please!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Jimgo: THat is close enough for me! Coming your way!

SVHyLyte and David... coming your way.

Minne: You are the best looking and smartest poster OUTSIDE of me. Close enough? You don't want to miss it...

My dear Simon, can't you smell it? The bananas, the bread... the sweet smell drifting out of the oven... a warm meal underway while at sea... a tasty refresher at night while on watch... breakfast... a snack... you will become the admiration of the entire anchorage... village elders will grant you free entry... You can say it, Simon... It is waiting for ya... YOU CAN SAY IT (all the mods know it is true anyways)....

Brian

PS You guys don't share that with the other members! Make them EARN it!!! (hehe)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Having met Jeff H a few times its hard to imagine a smarter male moderator than he is.
> 
> Dave:clobber


Oh _PLEASE_!!! You are just trying to get a signed book of Jeff's international best seller: _Catalina Dreaming: How the C400 Left Me Farr Behind!_

Just so you know, Jeff used a ghost writer for that novel. I happen to know him well (snicker).

Come on Dave, you can say it: CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR. Then you will have the finest banana bread ever...

Brian


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

I just need to try this bread...

CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Oh _PLEASE_!!! You are just trying to get a signed book of Jeff's international best seller: _Catalina Dreaming: How the C400 Left Me Farr Behind!_
> 
> Just so you know, Jeff used a ghost writer for that novel. I happen to know him well (snicker).
> 
> ...


OK

DONNA IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST FEMALE MODERATOR
Does that count???????


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> OK
> 
> DONNA IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST FEMALE MODERATOR
> Does that count???????


Nope. She doesn't have the bread recipe. She has to earn it too!!! THere's no freebies here!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

g0twind said:


> I just need to try this bread...
> 
> CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR!


Coming your way...

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

By the way everyone, not sure it was apparent in the recipe, but we generally use the bananas after they are brown spotted and mushy. Not sure how to describe that? But when they no longer look appetizing to eat out of the peel, that is when they are about ready to bake.

Brian


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Well my wife already makes killer banana bread, and showing her someone else's recipe might be grounds for divorce.

But we did find this recipe in Cruising World last year for Bananas in Sweet Rum Sauce.

All I can say is YUM!

OK CD I shared, now it's your turn!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Well my wife already makes killer banana bread, and showing her someone else's recipe might be grounds for divorce.
> 
> But we did find this recipe in Cruising World last year for Bananas in Sweet Rum Sauce.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know Jim. Not sure that is worth a whole recipe! It's good stuff I tell ya... you will love it! Just say the words:

CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR.

I got the recipe copied, ready to send to ya!!! Just think how happy your wife will be when you cook it yourself and serve it to her. SHe might even let you go unattended to West Marine!

Brian


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Brian, I never got my recipe. Don't make me have to get one of the attorneys on here after you.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruisingdad said:


> Well, I don't know Jim. Not sure that is worth a whole recipe! It's good stuff I tell ya... you will love it! Just say the words:
> 
> CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'm starting to think there is no recipe. Has anyone here actually received it yet?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jimgo said:


> Hey Brian, I never got my recipe. Don't make me have to get one of the attorneys on here after you.


WHAT!! I already sent it. Crap. Someone else must have gotten it. I should have put one of those disclaimers at the bottom like you get from your lawyers... "Intended for the party...blah blah... any unauthorized use or duplication... blah... blah.."

Now there is a freebie floating around out there. Hang on Jimgo... coming your way now!! But this is top secret stuff. Faster and Jeff keep trying to hack my account for it. I am making them earn it too.

Brian


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruisingdad said:


> WHAT!! I already sent it. Crap. Someone else must have gotten it. I should have put one of those disclaimers at the bottom like you get from your lawyers... "Intended for the party...blah blah... any unauthorized use or duplication... blah... blah.."
> 
> Now there is a freebie floating around out there. Hang on Jimgo... coming your way now!! But this is top secret stuff. Faster and Jeff keep trying to hack my account for it. I am making them earn it too.
> 
> Brian


I'm telling you boys it doesn't exist...

I think we need to call in the other mods to investigate.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> I'm telling you boys it doesn't exist...
> 
> I think we need to call in the other mods to investigate.


Ha! Ask Jimgo (and Jimbo too I guess as I think Jimbo whoever he is, also got a freaking copy without earning it!!!).

Jim... its is there waiting for ya...

CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR...

Brian


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Got it Brian, thanks! And JimMcGee, I can confirm that there really is a recipe. Now, if Brian wants me to quickly confirm that the bread is as good as he says, he'll have so send me some. (yeah, I'm lazy!)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jimgo said:


> Got it Brian, thanks! And JimMcGee, I can confirm that there really is a recipe. Now, if Brian wants me to quickly confirm that the bread is as good as he says, he'll have so send me some. (yeah, I'm lazy!)


Now you're crossing the line!! Enjoy. I love it.

Brian


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, have you considered the potential danger of such a swelled ego if every Sailnetter confessed that

CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR

?

But as anyone who knows me will tell you I'm a tramp for sweet baked goods, I went and said it anyway. 
Jim


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Oh _PLEASE_!!! You are just trying to get a signed book of Jeff's international best seller: _Catalina Dreaming: How the C400 Left Me Farr Behind!_
> 
> Just so you know, Jeff used a ghost writer for that novel. I happen to know him well (snicker).
> 
> ...


Never

Besides I gave out recipes which have been used in restaurants which made money on their proven delectability for *FREE *with* NO COERSION*


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Now *CD* this *IS* very difficult *THE* problem is *BEST* when *LOOKING* from a distance *AND* the *SMARTEST* move would be to *MALE*  my reply to a *MODERATOR*. Ok I did it, it is there in capitals and I even added bold type. Do I get my recipe?


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

jimgo said:


> Got it Brian, thanks! And JimMcGee, I can confirm that there really is a recipe. Now, if Brian wants me to quickly confirm that the bread is as good as he says, he'll have so send me some. (yeah, I'm lazy!)


Actual photo of CD typing in this thread about the existence of his "fantastic banana bread recipe!"










Hey would I lie?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok Simon and JiminRI, they are there!! Enjoy. After you make it, slobber all over the screen so Chef and JimMcGee will get jealous.

COme on Jimmcgee... you have to be at least curious, right?? Just think of all the praises your friends will give you when you share it...

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Never
> 
> Besides I gave out recipes which have been used in restaurants which made money on their proven delectability for *FREE *with* NO COERSION*


Mine is free too... and coercion? Of what do you speak? I am simply having those interested parties speak the truth out loud.

Tell you what, everyone, if you are feeling a bit too shy to say, "CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MODERATOR" openly, just send a PM to the other mods saying it. Make sure you CC me so I will know to send you the recipe.

No, the other mods won't mind... promise...

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Actual photo of CD typing in this thread about the existence of his "fantastic banana bread recipe!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIght back at ya...



Brian


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of nuts in bread, so we tried substituting chocolate chips for nuts and the result was amazing. 

We've tried with a few different recipes and it works well with every one we've tried so far, I recommend giving it a shot.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Shinook said:


> I'm not a huge fan of nuts in bread, so we tried substituting chocolate chips for nuts and the result was amazing.
> 
> We've tried with a few different recipes and it works well with every one we've tried so far, I recommend giving it a shot.


There's no nuts in ours. I am allergic to them! I can share the recipe with you if you want...

Brian


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

OK, CD is the....is the....is the....ack, ugh, I just can't bring myself to do it!!!!!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Ok Simon and JiminRI, they are there!! Enjoy. After you make it, slobber all over the screen so Chef and JimMcGee will get jealous.
> 
> COme on Jimmcgee... you have to be at least curious, right?? Just think of all the praises your friends will give you when you share it...
> 
> Brian


Use my recipe Jim.. It was free...no quid pro quo for it:laugher:laugher


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> RIght back at ya...
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Staged picture from a restaurant magazine?....Bananas placed beside it so you know what you are eating and don't accidently call it zucchini bread


----------



## olddog60 (Oct 20, 2011)

JimMcGee said:


> OK, CD is the....is the....is the....ack, ugh, I just can't bring myself to do it!!!!!


Me either. This one is tried and true. Try it!

Banana Nut Bread

Ingredients
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1/2 cup softened unsalted butter
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon soda in 1/2 cup buttermilk (can use 1/2 cup sour cream)
1 cup fully ripened mashed bananas
1/2 cup walnuts, pecans (optional)

How to make it
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
In a bowl, cream butter and sugar
Add eggs, beat
Add flour and salt, mixing well
Add buttermilk or sour cream mixture, beating lightly
Mix in the mashed bananas and nuts, if using
Pour into a greased and floured loaf pan (I use a 10 inch, but can use a 9 inch)
Bake at 350 degrees for 50-60 minutes (mine is usually done after about 50 minutes)
Cool for 10 minutes in pan, then remove
May be wrapped in foil after the loaf is cool to touch, but usually hands are grabbing slices of the warm bread!


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Cruisingdad said:


> Mrs. CD has truly perfected her Banana Bread recipe. It is a mixture of many recipes and simply the best I have ever had.
> 
> We generally buy a LOT of bananas and do not always make it through them. I suspect many cruisers have exactly the same issue as they are cheap and readily available. This recipe is a great way to use those bananas, have a desert and snack at hand, and even a supplement for breakfast!! What's more, we cook it all from the boat so not too many complicated ingredients. We have had cruisers stopping by for the bread!!
> 
> ...


Technically, it's in my reply...


----------



## Jsf1sh (Sep 1, 2011)

I am not sure banana bread recipes were on my mind when I joined sailnet - but I am a sucker for banana bread! So here goes:

CD is the best looking and smartest male moderator on sailnet with a nut allergy and who sails a Catalina.

Apologies to any other catalina sailing, nut allergy suffering mods - I just need the recipe!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

CD is allergic to nuts? Is come here for a daily dose the same as getting those shots at the allergist?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> There's no nuts in ours. I am allergic to them! I can share the recipe with you if you want...
> 
> Brian


and you hang out here....um????


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I just love the fact that not one woman has asked for the recipe and only the guys have said "CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR." I am starting to get concerned about my fellow Sailneter's. 
Now if I posted, "I am the sexist and best looking senior SNer on my sailboat!" I might get a few people to bite without bribes. 
So in order for some quality control and truism CD should send the recipe to me.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Melrna said:


> I just love the fact that not one woman has asked for the recipe and only the guys have said "CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR." I am starting to get concerned about my fellow Sailneter's.
> Now if I posted, "I am the sexist and best looking senior SNer on my sailboat!" I might get a few people to bite without bribes.
> So in order for some quality control and truism CD should send the recipe to me.


Awww... that is good enough for me!! Coming your way, and you too resolute and JSF!

Brian


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

We have a very creative bunch here!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Can't believe he still hasn't posted the recipe. 

I tell you people, he doesn't have one...


:laugher


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> CD IS THE BEST LOOKING AND SMARTEST MALE MODERATOR!


I truly believe it.  Got a bunch of bananas ready to go. Tomorrow is my biggest cooking day.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Not only did CD send me the recipe, so did 4 others. We are a ruthless bunch of nice pirates here.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

SimonV said:


> Not only did CD send me the recipe, so did 4 others. We are a ruthless bunch of nice pirates here.


And nobody has PM'd it to me yet!?!

I feel truly hurt...


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

If I ever find an old banana at home (my kids keep eating them!), and if I ever make it to the Bay this summer, I'll give you a piece of the bread, Jim.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

carl762 said:


> I truly believe it.  Got a bunch of bananas ready to go. Tomorrow is my biggest cooking day.


Just sent yours over!! Sorry for the delay. Have been offline.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Can't believe he still hasn't posted the recipe.
> 
> I tell you people, he doesn't have one...
> 
> :laugher


Not one, but TWO loafs this morning. Nothing like being woken up with the sweet aroma of fresh baked banana bread on your boat.

And just so you know, Jim, my wife also thinks I am the best looking moderator! She said the jury is still out on the smartest part, but I'll win her over eventually, just like you!

Took this pic this morning, just for you!!!

Say the magic words and you will be eating well...



Brian


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope you used a wood cutting board to cut your bananas or you could have cross contamination!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm, since Brian is insisting he is some kind of male supermodel I thought I'd pass on a recent picture of him modeling his new bathing suit.

I received it clandestinely from one of the other mods who shall remain nameless; all very hush hush...

I'll let you SailNetters be the judge....

_Actual photo of Brian (would I lie?)_


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is CD sailing with his guitar


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, I'm late the party, haven't read the entire thread, and don't really care for banana bread. But I do have a picture of Brian sailing his boat, which might help his claim to be the smartest of the sailnet moderators:










Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

But bananas are bad luck on-board!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

NautiG said:


> Scott
> Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


NOTE: The fenders are deployed just in case!


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

You know, that's actually pretty smart. You don't have to worry about the anchor dragging, wakes are a non issue, and you have a "reverse moat" protecting you from collissions. I'd say they'll sleep pretty well being so secure and all.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Cruisingdad said:


> Not one, but TWO loafs this morning.


Um Brian...I'm just seeing one. Did you scarf down a whole second loaf already? Might be tough handing onto the "best looking" moniker with that appetite.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Loafs? Not loaves?


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

jimgo said:


> Loafs? Not loaves?


Most mornings are a one loaf morning for me. But with as much banana bread as Brian apparently eats, maybe he averages two loafs.

Scott 
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, the longer I'm on here, the more I get the impression that Brian is a loafer. As to the claim that he is the smartest and best looking male mod, I think the "loafs" comment cuts pretty strongly against him.

I'm waiting...he'll go edit the post momentarily.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> I hope you used a wood cutting board to cut your bananas or you could have cross contamination!


Shawn he's got kids like you do. Cross contamination of food is a food group for you guys.

Also hope he has a plastic cutting board....it won't break his toes when he drops it on them


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

All that banana bread on board and bananas. No wonder you need two heads.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bananas bind the digestive tract. This is shedding some light on our mod.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*binding*

By themselves yes. Add bananas to flour, eggs. Sugar, oil, and maybe a leavening agent you have some good fiber. Eat a slice or two a day of banana bread, bet you won't be full of sh..

Bananas are part of the BRAT recipe for diherrea, while ill wager banana bread isnt.

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: binding*



chef2sail said:


> By themselves yes. Add bananas to flour, eggs. Sugar, oil, and maybe a leavening agent you have some good fiber. Eat a slice or two a day of banana bread, bet you won't be full of sh..
> 
> Bananas are part of the BRAT recipe for diherrea, while ill wager banana bread isnt.
> 
> Dave


Bananas are not particularly high in fiber, although, one has about 3 grams. Would that put a whole loaf at 6 grams? A slice or two would be a fraction of a gram? I don't think flour, eggs, sugar, oil or baking soda/powder change the fiber content either.

Therefore, all that eat this bread remain full of sh....


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

But you cant just eat one slice...its so good.

Most homemade breads like this have much greater dietary fiber than just from the one banana. Remember dietary fiber is just not the in insoluble kind on packages but there is also a definite soluble kind. When foods are by themselves such as the lonely banana they behave much differently when amongst other ingredients such as sugar, flours or grains, oils etc.

If you think that the banana bread will bind you do this* REAL LIFE *test. Eat three pieces.

You will either be incredibly bound up by Minniewaskas formulation...or you will have a regular or increased movement like I believe. Try it yourself

BYW if have posted a "gourmet" banana bread made commercial to see nutritional ingredients
| Starbucks Coffee Company


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe. Will try it out.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Eh, I like my bananas best when blended into my morning smoothie (cooler and faster than bread). Making no comment about the best looking male moderator, and Melrna may be the sexiest female SNer on her boat; but I'm the hippest female SNer on my boat!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

smart...and...moderator? more bananas are definitely required


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

I too just started my day with banana bread and coffee... gotta say it is the _only_ way to start the day in my books. So the idea of making that even better with the "best banana bread" is tempting... but so very, *very* hard to go through with!

Then the idea of posting the other mods the line comes along, limiting the number of people I need to debase myself to... but tdw knows where I live!

Then there were all these pictures of CD floating about and I thought, I can do that. So, for the best banana bread recipe, here's a picture of a line about a moderator whose picture is in the picture


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

BentSailor said:


> I too just started my day with banana bread and coffee... gotta say it is the _only_ way to start the day in my books. So the idea of making that even better with the "best banana bread" is tempting... but so very, *very* hard to go through with!
> 
> Then the idea of posting the other mods the line comes along, limiting the number of people I need to debase myself to... but tdw knows where I live!
> 
> Then there were all these pictures of CD floating about and I thought, I can do that. So, for the best banana bread recipe, here's a picture of a line about a moderator whose picture is in the picture


Ah Bent, or BSailor, or do you mind if I just call you BS? Anyways, that is close enough for me. I will shoot you a copy of the recipe! That way when you eat your bread, you will think of me!!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

NautiG said:


> Ok, I'm late the party, haven't read the entire thread, and don't really care for banana bread. But I do have a picture of Brian sailing his boat, which might help his claim to be the smartest of the sailnet moderators:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Scott,

I cannot see your picture... it is probably something tacky anyways. Not sure why I take so much abuse on here??? I am not only the best looking and smartest moderator, I am also the nicest!!

Ha!!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Eh, I like my bananas best when blended into my morning smoothie (cooler and faster than bread). Making no comment about the best looking male moderator, and Melrna may be the sexiest female SNer on her boat; but I'm the hippest female SNer on my boat!


Alright HippieChickie, just so ya know, banana bread makes a HippieChickie a hippierchickie, or is it HippierChickier?

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Here is CD sailing with his guitar


I wonder why Paulo hasn't put that boat into his Interesting Boats thread??? And do you think that is a Bob Perry design?

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Faster said:


> CD, I would like to concede that you are in fact the best looking and smartest male moderator on this site. I spoke with Jeff and TDW and they both agree. We are simply no match. Your magnanimus awesomness is unmatchable. We are not worthy. I hope this public admission from us will relieve any future posters from having to post your obvious win? Thank you, CD! You truly are the Best Looking and Smartest Male Moderator!!


(Wiping tears)...

Faster, my old friend, you made me misty eyed. I know that admission was difficult. In fact, I bet you can't hardly believe you did it yourself!!! (hehe) Thank you for the very kind words. IN light of this, I simply cannot make any future posters meet the previous requirement. I will share the recipe with all my fellow boaters in the spirit of the goodwill you have shown.

*Good eats, everyone! And thanks for the fun! I got a bunch of laughs out of it!!!
*

Christie's (Mrs. CD's) Spicy Banana Bread Recipe:

2 cups flour
1 cup bananas (mashed)
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup butter (softened)
2 eggs
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
Pinch of salt
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg (more or less - to taste)
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon (more or less - to taste)

Mash bananas together with nutmeg and cinnamon, set aside.
Cream butter and sugar. Add eggs and beat well.
Sift in flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Stir in banana mixture and vanilla.
Place in loaf pan and bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

A flaw in your recipe CD...

Is it ground nutmeg & cinnamon or whole? You don't specify!!!!!! Same goes for vanilla: bean, extract, what???? Four: AP, Bread, Cake, Pastry??? Salt: Kosher, Sea, Iodized??? Butter: Unsalted, Salted??? Sugar: granulated, powered???


Geez this recipe is so flawed!!!! 

These discrepancies would make a big difference in mouth feel BAwahahahahaha


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> A flaw in your recipe CD...
> 
> Is it ground nutmeg & cinnamon or whole? You don't specify!!!!!! Same goes for vanilla: bean, extract, what???? Four: AP, Bread, Cake, Pastry??? Salt: Kosher, Sea, Iodized??? Butter: Unsalted, Salted??? Sugar: granulated, powered???
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, and if you cut up any of this on a wooden cutting board, then the bread is no good...

Brian


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Dont be fooled folks ...you see


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Brian,
Please give your wife our best. 

It really is a good banana bread recipe. 

Jim & Kathy


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Brian,
> Please give your wife our best.
> 
> It really is a good banana bread recipe.
> ...


Will do. SHe's the cook, not me! I am the griller!

BTW, I have another recipe... truly homemade brownies that are easy to make on the boat and awesome! Brownies are my favorite sweet! I have them made instead of birthday cake!

Like brownies, Jim?

You know what to say...

HEHE!!

Brian


----------

